# tarantula rack systems



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

is there such thing as a tarantula rack system is there anything on the market?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't know if this counts

Wild World Reptiles - Plastic Braplast racking


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

not sure thinking more down the acrylic route


----------



## marmoth (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, if you don't mind a wooden rack with plastic enclosures I could design you one to build (I am really bored). It would work out much cheaper than buying one. If your'e not sure about building it and you live in Lincolnshire or can get here I could build it for you (still cheaper) . Just let me know how much space you have, how many enclosures you want etc. Should have it designed tonight or tomorrow at the latest.:2thumb:


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

cheers mate was just looking into the idea i only have one tarantula but cheers anyways


----------



## marmoth (Jan 17, 2013)

tarantula1988 said:


> cheers mate was just looking into the idea i only have one tarantula but cheers anyways


Well if you decide you want one just let me know, either on here or on the Facebook link below. Obviously I wouldn't charge you for a design so even if its just out of interest let me know.


----------



## MEDICALMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

tarantula1988 said:


> is there such thing as a tarantula rack system is there anything on the market?


EXPEDIT from IKEA.


----------

